# Sheet Metal Fender Skirt Damaged After Tire Blew



## keiths

I had a tire blow on my 2005 29RLS [ left side on slide out ] and I contacted keystone to buy a replacement panel. They do not make the panel anymore anybody have any ideas ? I was able to buy the plastic fender skirt .
thanks Ross


----------



## Joe/GA

Welcome keiths. I'm sorry to hear that your camper was damaged. I have the 30RLS and the same year as yours, so I'll be following this to see how you make out. I thought I had read of others getting replacement panels from Keystone. It seems strange that they wouldn't have the panel. I wonder how costly it would be to have a sheet metal shop make a replacement panel?
Let us know what you ended up doing and good luck!


----------



## crunchman12002

keiths said:


> I had a tire blow on my 2005 29RLS [ left side on slide out ] and I contacted keystone to buy a replacement panel. They do not make the panel anymore anybody have any ideas ? I was able to buy the plastic fender skirt .
> thanks Ross


Ross,
Sorry to hear your TT got damaged. Can you post pics to point out the damaged area? I am sure they will have suggestions or sources for materials. How did the trailer behave with the flat?
crunchman


----------



## hautevue

OB.com member Colorado Dirt Bikers has given us great leads for where to find parts from older TTs. Apparently in Indiana, and other mid-west states, there are "junk yards" that provide the same service for TTs that automotive junk yards do.

He noted that they have everything from stoves, a/c units, to reefers, etc., and the prices are very reasonable. The one thing he mentioned is that stuff is not available for long, since it sells...You might search on his postings to find out more details...


----------



## egregg57

Keystone does have panels, or did anyway just 6 months ago. They come in White. Had a damaged one replaced in February and Wolfwood was looking to do the same. The repair shop will need to do a color match and the paint the panel. This will add to the cost of the repair. . Campers Inn did mine, had to send the panel out to be painted. Looked so good I wish I had damaged the other side too!

Eric


----------



## Tangooutback

keiths said:


> I had a tire blow on my 2005 29RLS [ left side on slide out ] and I contacted keystone to buy a replacement panel. They do not make the panel anymore anybody have any ideas ? I was able to buy the plastic fender skirt .
> thanks Ross


Sorry to hear about your tire. How old were your tire when it blew up? Was it already worn out? what brand is it?

I learn a lesson here and have to replace my five years old tires. It is cheaper and less headache than body panel repairs.


----------



## Reverie

I have not had a tire blow on our Travel Trailer yet but have had one blow on a 4 Wheel Car Hauler. You don't know it is gone until someone speeds around you, honking and pointing. By that time you have destroyed the tire and wheel at the least, and sometimes the whole side of the trailer. Alpharetta Dave had one blow on I-10 and it ate up a huge chunk of trailer before he knew it. Crawfish spotted a bulge on his tire as he drove and stopped before it messed anything else up.

Reverie


----------



## Jimmie

You might try this place...clicky


----------



## crunchman12002

Google search shows many RV salvage yards. Click here.
good luck,
crunchman


----------

